# Build in equipment rack



## Guest (Nov 13, 2007)

Hello all.

I am planning to do a equipment rack that is build in inside wall. 

I have 6.5m2 room behind my living room(home theatre room), and on that wall (made out of wood), i am planning to build space for my equipment so that to living room there would be only glass doors visible. But as my wife insists is that the 6.5m2 room cannot heat up too much, so i have to use forced cooling and that will have to circulate to living room. 

Basic idea would be dividing equipment in to two: amps (avr630, nad218, rotel, amp xx) for one cooling, and rest (cd,dvd,digital tv receiver, active crossovers) into other, smaller cooling. And i have spare stone plate for smaller equipment. 

My living room is quite big (41m2). So heat in that will not cause too much problems. 

Other thing is that i am planning to build IB or closed subs on same space ( I have 4 pcs of 15" coral pfb400 elements=pretty same that Peerless r.15). 

Any good design ideas, already known designs?? Especially pictures!! (so i can show my wife how it would be build).


----------



## Rodny Alvarez (Apr 25, 2006)

Some pics of the rooms will be nice!!!:bigsmile:


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Do you have space to access the wiring at the back of the equipment, or will the rack be able to roll out?


----------



## Tiny (Oct 17, 2007)

I used to use a small task fan inside a glass stereo cabinet to keep everything cool. They are quiet to start with and with the door closed they were not noticeable at all unless you were standing right up against the cabinet and nothing else in the room was making a sound. 1 step back and you couldn't hear them at all, and they kept my equipment pretty cool. 

Secondly if you are building a permanent enclosure make sure you can get to the back of each piece. I recommend good quality drawer slides for that. If you go to someplace like rockler.com or lee valley tools you can get fancy stereo slides that do a better job that the plain drawer slides, but they cost an arm and a leg.


----------



## Scuba Diver (Sep 28, 2007)

Could you provide some pictures or a sketch of your room.


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2007)

For access to equiment i have space behind equimpent rack, so I am planning of doind removable back-panel for that rack, so hopefully that is not going to be any problem. 

I have 10 pcs of surplus big cooling fans (9W each 200mm diameter, 48Vdc) those runs on 34volts minimum, giving quite nice air flow, and decently silent. 
One thing i could do is add Helmholtz on air cooling duct, so i can silence the primary fan noise. 

I have to draw some sketch on my system.


----------



## Rodny Alvarez (Apr 25, 2006)

I don't have any doors but its not that hard to build them, if you decided to put glass I"ll recommend to use window tint on it!!:bigsmile:
If you go with the IB remember that it will be as loud in that room as the main room!!

This is nothing fancy but it worked for me...:T


----------

